# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  कैसे करती हैं, थायराइड समस्*यायें आप के शरीर को प्रभावित ||

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की, थायराइड ग्रंथि गले के अगले-निचले हिस्*से में होती है। थायराइड ग्रंथि शरीर में दो प्रकार(टी3 और टी4) के हार्मोन का स्राव करती है। ये आप की शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्*म को संचालित करते हैं। ये दोनों हार्मोन शरीर में कोशिकाओं को उकसाते हैं, जिससे शरीर में ऊर्जा का स्*तर बना रहता है। इसके अलावा थायराइड ग्रंथि हमारे दिल की धड़कन, याद्दाश्*त, पाचन शक्ति और हड्डियों में कैल्सियम की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करता है। जब थायराइड ग्रंथि अंडर-एक्टिव होती है तब हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म और जब ओवर-एक्टिव होती है तब हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म की समस्*या होती है। इ*सलिए थायराइड समस्*यायें हमारे शरीर को बहुत प्रभावित करती हैं। आइए जाने थायराइड समस्*या होने पर आप के शरीर को किस प्रकार की दिक्*कतें होती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है, थायराइड समस्*यायें और उनका प्रभाव||*इस समस्या में शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास धीमा हो जाता है।इसकी कमी से बच्चों में क्रेटिनिज्म (इससे बच्*चों का मानसिक और शरीरिक विकास रूक जाता है)  नामक रोग हो जाता है |अगर यह छोटे बच्*चों (लगभग 12 से 14 साल) के बच्*चे को हो जाए तो बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि रुक जाती है और वह अपने उम्र से कम (4 से 6 साल) का दिखने लगता है।इसमें शरीर का वजन बढ़ने लगता है एवं शरीर में सूजन भी आ जाती है |इससे दिमाग अच्*छे से काम नहीं करता जिसके कारण सोचने व बोलने की  क्रिया काफी धीमी हो जाती है।शरीर का ताप कम हो जाता है, जिसके कारण बाल झड़ने लगते हैं तथा गंजेपन  की स्थिति आ जाती है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथायरायडिज्म से शारीरिक समस्*यायें :-
*इसमें शरीर का ताप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है |नींद नहीं आती, हमेशा उत्*तेजना बनी रहती है और घबराहट जैसे लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |इसमें आप के शरीर का वजन कम होने लगता है |और इसमें कई लोगों की हाथ-पैर की अंगुलियों में कम्पन होने लगता है।ऐसी स्थिति में मधुमेह रोग होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।घेंघा रोग हो जाता है।शरीर में आयोडीन की कमी हो जाती है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायरायड ग्रंथि के कार्य :-
*किसी भी छोटे बच्चों के विकास में थायराइड ग्रंथि का विशेष योगदान होता है |थायराइड ग्रंथि शरीर में कैल्शियम एवं फास्फोरस को पचाने में मदद करता है।इसके द्वारा शरीर के ताप को नियंत्रित किया जाता है। इसलिए यह एक महत्वपूर्ण अंग है |शरीर से दूषित पदार्थों को बाहर निकालने में सहायक होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सारांश :-

*हमारे शरीरिक विकास के लिए थायराइड फंक्*शन का सुचारू तरीके से काम करना बहुत जरूरी है। अगर थायराइड की समस्*या हो जाए तो शरीर में कई शारीरिक समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। इसलिए अगर आपको लगे कि आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम नही कर रही है तो इस बारे में आप चिकित्*सक से सलाह अवश्*य लीजिए।

----------

